# Remotedesktopverbindung mit PDA



## son gohan (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo, kann man mit PDA Geräten eine Remotedesktopverbindung machen so wie mit dem normalen PC? Ich hatte noch nie so ein Gerät und dachte vielleicht kann man hier jemand fragen. Falls das mit einigen Geräten möglich ist auf welche Technik muss ich den dann achten die im Gerät eingebaut sein muss dazu?


----------

